# Rekordverdächtiger Bootvorgang bei Gentoo???

## SvenFischer

Inspiriert von der Nachricht bei pro-linux Bootzeit von fünf Sekunden demonstriert stellt sich mir nun die Frage, wie ich nun mein System tunen kann.

Ich bitte um Erfahrungen in Punkto:

- Stabilität

- Zeitvorteil

- Aufwand der Installation und laufenden Administration

- Ist das Pferd auch zukunftssicher, oder nur aktuell cool/gut?

- sonstiges zu bemerken?

Am besten bitte noch einen Link für ein HowTo...

Vielen Dank

----------

## Knieper

Ich hab mich ja mal vor einer ganzen Weile mit den ganzen Initsystemen (runit, einit, upstart, initng...) beschaeftigt. Das schnellste war mit Abstand minit/ninit. Bootzeit betrug (15s inkl. Kern und) ca. 3s von Kern bis Prompt. Laeuft absolut stabil. Die Konfiguration war am Anfang etwas haarig, aber nachdem ich den kompletten Gentooinitskriptsatz ausgedruckt und zusammengestrichen und ein wenig bei initng abgeschaut hatte, blieb gar nicht mehr viel Konfiguration uebrig. Neuerdings kann man ja auch bei T2 abschauen.

Also kurz:

- Stabilität: gegeben

- Zeitvorteil: deutlich

- Aufwand der Installation und laufenden Administration: Erstkonfiguration aufwendig, dann laeuft es

- Ist das Pferd auch zukunftssicher: gibt's seit Jahren und wird zukunftssicher keinen weiteren Bloat hinzubekommen (siehe upstart...)

----------

## SvenFischer

Dieser Beitrag scheint ja viele zu interessierten, aber die Antworten bleiben aus. Daraus schließe ich, das viele (so wie ich) sich damit noch gar nicht beschäftigt haben.

Was machen die großen Gurus so, alles Gentoo Standard oder was?

----------

## Ampheus

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Dieser Beitrag scheint ja viele zu interessierten, aber die Antworten bleiben aus. Daraus schließe ich, das viele (so wie ich) sich damit noch gar nicht beschäftigt haben.
> 
> Was machen die großen Gurus so, alles Gentoo Standard oder was?

 

Ich begreife mich jetzt zwar nicht als Guru, aber dein Beitrag hat mich dann doch dazu bewogen, hier mal meinen Senf zu zu geben.

Als aktuelles init nutze ich sysvinit in Verbindung mit openrc, welches schon sehr schnell bootet. Ich kann allerdings keine genauen Zeitangaben machen.

Ausprobiert habe ich einit, welches unglaublich schnell und auch stabil ist, jedoch noch einige Fehlende Funktionen hatte. Es wurde in der Zwischenzeit übrigens umbenannt. Es heißt nun kyuba und wird weiterhin entwickelt. Wer Interesse hat: #kyuba ist immer für Fragen offen  :Wink: 

Gespannt bin ich auf Genesis, allerdings muss kloeri erstmal die Zeit finden, sich da richtig reinzuhängen.  :Smile:  Wenn das fertig ist, pack ich mir auf ne zusätzliche Partition Exherbo und kann dann ja nochmal hier berichten.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ampheus

@jkoerner: Ja das hast du wahrscheinlich Recht. Ich habe mir auch alle möglichen Probleme selbst beheben müssen, um es zum Laufen zu bewegen und viele bei Gentoo selbstverständliche Sachen laufen nicht, weil es nun mal pre-alpha ist.

Im Moment ist X grad so weit, dass es vernünftig läuft und nun ist KDE4 dran (hapert noch an einem Paket)  :Wink: 

Das geht allerdings nur deshalb, weil ich mit Gentoo genug erfahrung gesammelt habe, um selbst viele Probleme zu lösen. Hilfe bekommt man nämlich keine, da es noch nicht für Endbenutzer gedacht ist.

Es ist allerdings schon interessant zu sehen, wie sich eine Distribution entwickelt und dabei immer neue interessante features hinzugefügt werden.

</offtopic> sorry, musste sein  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

Da steht aber, sie hätten ein ganz normales Init benutzt, und kein minit/upstart/schiessmichtot.

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass man nur durch die Optimierung der Bootreihenfolge die Startzeit auf 5 Sekunden drücken kann. Die Technik dahinter würde mich schon genauer interessieren.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass man nur durch die Optimierung der Bootreihenfolge die Startzeit auf 5 Sekunden drücken kann. Die Technik dahinter würde mich schon genauer interessieren.

 

Dort steht auch das sie den Kernel optimiert und gepatcht haben wie auch X.Org.  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Also einen schnelleren Start wünsche ich mir schon, denn ich verwende Linux als Standard Desktop System. Leider muß ich auch immer mal wieder Windows starten an einem Tag, dann nerven die langen Bootzeiten schon. Ein suspend to disk/ram ist noch nicht so zuverlässig, deshalb mache ich immer den sauberen Neustart.

Fakt ist, das Windows große Anstrengungen macht den Systemstart zu beschleunigen durch selbstoptimierenden Kram. Wenn ich mich noch an den langen Start von Win2000 erinnere, dann doch lieber XP, oder?

Bei einem Server fällt das sicher alles weniger ins Gewicht, es sei dennmann legt auf die 5. oder 6. neun hinter dem Komma Wert.   :Smile: 

----------

## Knieper

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Ist zwar nett zu sehen wie manche nach noch schnelleren Sachen hacheln, aber mir geht das am Popo vorbei.

 

Dann dürfte das das falsche Thema sein. Meine bessere Haelfte hat einen weit schnelleren Rechner auf dem Papier, aber durch eine Xubuntustandardinstallation ist er dermassen lahm, dass ich meinen Rechner hochfahren, Ebriefe lesen/Strassenbahnverbindung raussuchen... und runterfahren kann, ehe sie sich einloggen kann. Wenn ich dann noch an die Flueche in Betrieben denke, wenn Server x wieder ewig zum Reboot braucht, dann kann es nicht so unwichtig sein. Beim Kern hoeren bei mir die Spielereien meistens auf, denn dort geht Stabilitaet vor und dann bleiben fast nur noch die Wahl der richtigen Software und das Initsystem.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Knieper

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Ich musste mal nach längerer Zeit neu booten. Da ich keine Module laden lasse, sondern alles fest eingebaut habe, scheint die Startzeit von bummelig 15 Sek. für einen VIA 1200mHz nicht schlecht. Mir scheint, daß man auch ohne Tricksen akzeptable Zeiten bekommt.

 

Module einbinden ist Tricksen. Im Normalfall will man selten staendig Speicher verbraten (Code im Kern haben) fuer Geraete, die man nur alle drei Monate nutzt. Seltsam auch, dass Du nach meiner Antwort zum "Popo-Beitrag" ploetzlich beim Schwanzlaengenvergleich mitmachen willst. Glaubwuerdig ist das nicht gerade.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 4:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SvenFischer

Es tut sich etwas. Es gibt nun eine PPT Datei für den fastboot

Das ganze hat Einzug in den Kernel gefunden (Spielwiese) und es gibt etwas ausführlichere Infos dazu. Wenn das im Kernel dann mal drin ist, dann wird es wohl eine supereinfache Möglichkeit werden, den Kernel zu beschleinigen (bei mir dauert das gute 10-15 Sekunden).

----------

## ocin

Also mit fastboot (im kernel), baselayout2 und openrc ohne irgendwie groß was zu tunen hab ich ne bootzeit von ca. 20 sekunden bis zum slim login manager siehe http://omploader.org/vc2V5/bootchart.png (normalweise noch etwas schneller da bei der messung mit initcall_debug gebootet worden ist)

An modulen habe ich nur das nvidia modul, alles andere ist fest im kernel.

Ich bin damit zufrieden  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

Hab meinen Bootchartausdruck fuer die (eine) minit-Variante noch gefunden (Datei nicht mehr): knappe 30 Zeilen (davon allein 4x gzip fuer loadkeys, fontset...), Bootchart beginnt nach 5,5s und fgetty ist nach 9,5s da. Also muss ich meine Zahlen von oben etwas korrigieren: BIOS: ~4-5s, Kern: 5,5s, Init: 4s. Waere ja fast eine Ueberlegung wert, nach dem HDD-Ausfall wieder minit zu installieren... Ergebnisse mit aktuellerem Kern habe ich leider nicht - Ausdruck ist von 2006.

----------

## Vortex375

mostidiot:

 *Quote:*   

> Also mit fastboot (im kernel)

 

Was, bzw. wo ist das?

Und womit hast du diese hübsche Bootchart erstellt?

----------

## ocin

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> mostidiot:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Also mit fastboot (im kernel) 
> 
> Was, bzw. wo ist das?
> ...

 

fastboot ist in den zen-sources(.org) dabei (ein custom kernel) die patches gibts aber auch seperat. die bootchart hab ich mit bootchart erstellt ;)

----------

